# Ordnerfreigabe für Netzwerk



## youareright (25. September 2003)

Also ich hab für Samba die smb.conf datei geschrieben:

[global]
workgroup = linuxga
netbios name = lserver
interfaces = eth0

os level = 100
preferred master = yes

domain logons = yes
domain master = yes

keep alive = 20

encrypt passwords = yes

username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

[sebastian]
path = /users/sebastian
valid users = sebastian,root
writeable = yes

[kosta]
path = /users/kosta
valid users = kosta, root
writeable = yes

[stefan]
path = /users/stefan
valid users = stefan, root
writeable = yes

[andreas]
path = /users/andreas
valid users = sebastian, root
writeable = yes

[root]
path = /users/root
valid users = root
writeable = yes

[klaus]
path = /users/klaus
valid users = klaus, root
writeable = yes

[alle]
path = /users/alle
comment = Wechselordner
guest ok = yes
writeable = yes

[disk]
path = /users/disk
writeable = yes
valid users = klaus, kosta, sebastian, stefan

Also soweit so gut geht ja alles... also wenn sich der User Klaus über die Domain linuxga anmeldet bekomm er eine direkt verbindung zum Ordner Klaus, wo er alles drin machen kann, sowohl lesen als auch schreiben. Soweit so gut. Jetzt wollte ich den odner Disk für alle User der Domain zugreifbar machen. So es können auch alle auf den Ordner zugreifen, aber keiner kann darin schreiben. Dann wollte ich den Ordner disk freigeben, aber nur für bestimmte benutzer.... tja das macht er auch nicht, die User können zwar in dem Ordner lesen aber nicht schreiben.

Bitte helft mir 

CU         Klaus


----------



## youareright (25. September 2003)

*Hat sich erledigt*

Hab den Fehler selber gefunden, das problem lag darin das diese Ordner Lokal auf dem Rechner nicht für diese Unix benutzer zum schreiben freigegebn war. 

CU      Klaus


----------

